# Usa Vs Mexico



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

Did any one eles watch this? We flat out dominated. Usually were chasing the ones Mexico all night but it was great see them chasing us for once. World Cup here we come.
\


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

We always dominate Mexico in the states. 

I enjoyed the game. Its hard to get to excited about the world cup though when you see the work Spain and Argentina did earlier today. 

BTW does anyone think that Messi with short hair looks like an extra from Pretty in Pink?


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

God damnit El Tri, always disappointing me. Certainly not the team they used to be.


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

they need to learn to respect us and some of CONCACAF region.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Man I'm pissed I forgot this was on last night- I was looking forward to watching this. Instead I watched The Island- because nothing else was on and even though Michael Bay's movies plot lines are terrible I just watched it because Scarlett Johansson was in it.


----------



## Ebc_Kyle (Sep 24, 2006)

Michael Bradley whooped that ass.


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

Indeed he did.


----------

